# KDE startet nicht mehr nach DBUS-Update

## koschi

Hallo, 

nach einem DBUS-Update auf Version 1.1.20 startet KDE nicht mehr. Nachdem der Anmeldebildschirm verschwunden ist und der Startbildschirm kommen sollte bleibt der Rechner stehen. Ich kann nur noch den X-Server per STRG+ALT+Backspace neustarten. 

Nach einem Downgrade auf Version 1.0.2-r2 funktioniert alles wieder. 

Ein "revdep-rebuild" habe ich ausgeführt, jedoch wurde nichts neu gebaut. Ein manuelles neubauen von kdebase und kdelibs hat auch nicht geholfen. 

Hab ich bei dem Update irgendwas vergessen? 

Gruß koschi

----------

## Finswimmer

etc-update korrekt durchgefuehrt?

----------

## koschi

Ja. Habe es auch ohne etc-update probiert. geht trotzdem nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *koschi wrote:*   

> Ja. Habe es auch ohne etc-update probiert. geht trotzdem nicht.

 Der Sinn dieser Aussage will sich mir nicht erschließen  :Razz: 

----------

## uhai

Aber hallo, das ist ja mein Problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-669644-highlight-.html

mal sehen, wer die Lösung zuerst hat...     :Very Happy: 

uhai

----------

## koschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *koschi wrote:*   Ja. Habe es auch ohne etc-update probiert. geht trotzdem nicht. Der Sinn dieser Aussage will sich mir nicht erschließen 

 

Sollte heissen, dass ich die alten Konfigurationsdateien in einem Versuch per etc-update überschreiben lies und in eine anderen Versuch die alten Dateien beibehalten habe.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *koschi wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*    *koschi wrote:*   Ja. Habe es auch ohne etc-update probiert. geht trotzdem nicht. Der Sinn dieser Aussage will sich mir nicht erschließen  
> 
> Sollte heissen, dass ich die alten Konfigurationsdateien in einem Versuch per etc-update überschreiben lies und in eine anderen Versuch die alten Dateien beibehalten habe.

 Meinte damit halt, dass außer wenn man sich damit /etc/fstab oder ähnliches überschreibt, etc-update eigentlich Probleme löst und ich deshlab die Aussage, habs probiert, ging auch ohne nicht, so lustig fand.

----------

## uhai

Gibt es hier etwas neues?

Bei mir jedenfalls nicht.... Immer noch kein KDE, egal welche user. xfce läuft aber...

uhai

----------

## koschi

Nein, es gibt nichts neues. 

Problem besteht weiterhin.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ähm...

Schon mal versucht .dbus im home zu löschen?

Oder nen Test-User anzulegen und gucken ob der mit KDE will?

Wenn der Test-User geht würd ich mal folgendes entfernen:

.Xauthority

.dmrc

.ICEauthority

.DCOPserver_gentoo__0

----------

## koschi

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Schon mal versucht .dbus im home zu löschen?
> ...

 

Bringt auch keinen Erfolg. KDE startet immer noch nicht.

----------

## uhai

Bei mir hilft auch kein anderer user...

fluxbox und xfce laufen bei mir, also ist Xorg wohl nicht das Problem.

uhai

----------

## root_tux_linux

Seltsam.

Also ich hab auch sys-apps/dbus-1.1.20 und KDE 3.5.9.

Und wenn du KDE von der Konsole aus startest zeigts da keine Infos an?

xinit /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde -- :1  oder mit strace? 

Oder KDE neu mergen?

----------

## koschi

Also, 

nach einem nächtlichen "emerge -e world" besteht das Problem weiterhin. 

# xinit /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde

bleibt auch nichtssagen stehen. Man sieht nur den Mauszeiger in der Mitte des Bildschirms, sonst rührt sich nichts. Wenn ich den X-Server neustarte sieht man folgendes auf der Konsole: 

http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00012yj7.jpg

----------

## cryptosteve

Hast Du mal einen Blick in /var/log/Xorg.0.log geworfen? Sind da irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen erkennbar?

----------

## koschi

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Hast Du mal einen Blick in /var/log/Xorg.0.log geworfen? Sind da irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen erkennbar?

 

Nein. Da ist alles in Ordnung. 

http://www.home.hs-karlsruhe.de/~komi0028/Xorg.0.log

http://www.home.hs-karlsruhe.de/~komi0028/xsession-errors

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *koschi wrote:*   

>  *Steve` wrote:*   Hast Du mal einen Blick in /var/log/Xorg.0.log geworfen? Sind da irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen erkennbar? 
> 
> Nein. Da ist alles in Ordnung. 
> 
> http://www.home.hs-karlsruhe.de/~komi0028/Xorg.0.log
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4463936.html?sid=83d911ef8d5e4db53f3dfb82fddfc4d1

So simpel wirds wohl nicht sein? ^^

----------

## cryptosteve

Interessanter Hinweis ... ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, als /tmp vollgelaufen war.

----------

## koschi

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *koschi wrote:*    *Steve` wrote:*   Hast Du mal einen Blick in /var/log/Xorg.0.log geworfen? Sind da irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen erkennbar? 
> 
> Nein. Da ist alles in Ordnung. 
> 
> http://www.home.hs-karlsruhe.de/~komi0028/Xorg.0.log
> ...

 

```
miko@mobiletux ~ $ df -m

Dateisystem          1M-Blöcke   Benutzt Verfügbar Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/sda3               112650     33523     73406  32% /

udev                        10         1        10   1% /dev

/dev/sda1                   38        23        14  62% /boot

/dev/sda4                37645     17164     20482  46% /mnt/WinXP

none                      1013         0      1013   0% /dev/shm
```

Da ist schon noch was frei...

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *koschi wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*    *koschi wrote:*    *Steve` wrote:*   Hast Du mal einen Blick in /var/log/Xorg.0.log geworfen? Sind da irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen erkennbar? 
> 
> Nein. Da ist alles in Ordnung. 
> 
> http://www.home.hs-karlsruhe.de/~komi0028/Xorg.0.log
> ...

 

Ich komm noch mal auf xinit /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde  zurück  :Smile: 

Laut dem Screenshot kann Ksplash ja nicht zu X Server 0 verbinden.

Was passiert wenn du aber "xinit /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde  -- :1"  versuchst?

Also ob nur 0 blockiert ist oder auch 1.

----------

## koschi

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Was passiert wenn du aber "xinit /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde  -- :1"  versuchst?
> ...

 

Hatte ich als erstes probiert, ging ebenfalls nicht.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *koschi wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> ...
> 
> Was passiert wenn du aber "xinit /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde  -- :1"  versuchst?
> ...

 

Schon mal mit x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3 versucht?

Laut deiner Log hast du ja Xorg 1.3.0.

----------

## koschi

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Schon mal mit x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3 versucht?
> ...

 

Will ich nicht machen. Mein System soll weitestgehen "stable" bleiben. Nur um DBUS zur Zusammenarbeit mit KDE zu bringen mach ich kein Update auf "testing"-xorg-server.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *koschi wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> ...
> 
> Schon mal mit x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3 versucht?
> ...

 

Kannst ja mal updaten und wenns geht weisst du das es xorg war und dann wieder nen downgrade ^^

Also ich benutz nur testing und find es nicht instabiler als  stable  :Razz: 

----------

## koschi

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Schon mal mit x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3 versucht?
> ...

 

Ja, habs gerade probiert. Hat aber auch nicht geholfen. Bleibe daher auf xorg-server-1.3.

----------

## koschi

*SCHIEB* 

Problem besteht nach Update auf KDE-3.5.9 weiterhin. 

Inzwischen irgendwelche Mitstreiter hinzugekommen, die mit dem gleichen Problem kämpfen?

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

Wenn du Kde mal fertig starten läßt und nach ca. 20 min kde fertig gestartet hat, dann habe ich zumindest das gleiche Problem.

Noch eine Frage mit der dbus- Version 1.0.2-r2 funktioniert es bei dir?

lg MaTu

----------

## koschi

 *MaTu wrote:*   

> Hallo 
> 
> Wenn du Kde mal fertig starten läßt und nach ca. 20 min kde fertig gestartet hat, dann habe ich zumindest das gleiche Problem.
> 
> Noch eine Frage mit der dbus- Version 1.0.2-r2 funktioniert es bei dir?
> ...

 

Das mit den 20 Minuten probier ich mal aus. Mit dbus-1.0.2-r2 funktioniert alles wunderbar.

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

Entschuldige wenn ich dich auf eine falsch Spur gefüht habe.

Ich hatte mich aus meinem Rechner teilweise selbst ausgesperrt (mittels iptables) und kde hat das nicht gefallen.

lg MaTu

----------

